# L1 visa processing time



## Sabe (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been trough this forum but could not find an answer for my question. 
Basically I just want to know how long does it take to process the L1 visa? From starting the process to the date when you are actually able to move? Anyone who has personal experience about this? 
I've been reading everything on the interrnet and I know it says 2-4months but would just like to know if it is possible in this time? And can it really be done in 1-3 week if the company has the petition blanket?

We currently live in UK and my husband has been offered a transfer to US. Our tenancy agreement ends in the beginning on September and we were wondering if we could manage to get the visas before that. 

Thanks in advance and sorry for the million questions


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine took just over 3 months from when I accepted the offer to moving to the States.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may depend a bit on how much "juice" your employer has. Best place to ask could be your company HR department. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it a blanket L1 or does the employer actually apply for an individual?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

10 days is possible with a blanket ..in some consulates ..but London is so busy
its unlikely


----------



## Sabe (May 1, 2013)

Thank you all for replies. Very much appreciated.
We were now told that the process should take about 3 months so we'll see. The company is quite big and I'm hoping they will use the premium process. 
I will update on how things go


----------

